# Aronia Berries



## jtstar (Jan 9, 2011)

I just brought some Aronia berry seeds off of Ebay they are very high in nutrients and are suppose to be very healthy for you and they make a good wine I am told


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2011)

Keep us updated on this. Its a fruit I have never tried as far as I know.


----------



## jtstar (Jan 9, 2011)

This berry is not very well know but it is getting more popular because of its health benifits


----------



## J-Gee (Jan 10, 2011)

I planted a couple 18" aronia plants last spring.I got a few berries off of them this past summer.I will add a couple more plants this spring.


----------



## jtstar (Jan 22, 2011)

I just received one hundred blueberry seeds today already have them in a damp paper towel if everything grows will be busy in the near future


----------



## Racer (Jan 22, 2011)

What varietal(s) of blueberry seed's did you get?


----------



## jtstar (Jan 22, 2011)

Bluecrop highbush


----------



## Racer (Jan 22, 2011)

If you get them to grow for you it sure does sound like you'll be busy picking alot of blue berries in the future!


----------



## jtstar (Jan 22, 2011)

I think you will be right because I also have the Aronia berries going plus I have eight different varieties of grapes going in the vineyard


----------

